# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Boraras Urophthalmoides

## wynx

*Borara Urophthalmoides* 

Shot Parameters:
Camera: 350D
Lens: 90mm Tamron with 1.4x Extender
Aperture Size: f/7.1
Shutter Speed: 1/200 sec

----------


## hwchoy

very nice specimen! great colours. so new toy huh? you dumped your 300D?

----------


## benny

Finally some fishy pictures from you!!! Nice one too.

Thought you disappeared and gave up fish photography already.

Choy! 350D is about the same size as the G5 you know...Think F32 and edge to edge sharpness from front to back of the fish...... Mai Tu Liao!!

Cheers,

----------


## wynx

> very nice specimen! great colours. so new toy huh? you dumped your 300D?



Yup, Managed to dump it, actually sold it away at a great price...read little loss! 

 :Opps:

----------


## wynx

> Finally some fishy pictures from you!!! Nice one too.
> 
> Thought you disappeared and gave up fish photography already.
> 
> Choy! 350D is about the same size as the G5 you know...Think F32 and edge to edge sharpness from front to back of the fish...... Mai Tu Liao!!
> 
> Cheers,



Haven't disappeared yet...just being extremely lazy! f32 is the ideal! Haha  :Smug:  Will shoot more tonight...  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

yeah, since you are at home  :Razz:  nice pic

----------


## hwchoy

yah shoot some more. get me a sharp profile of this specimen leh. I don't have one with this colour type.  :Smile: 

erm shooting in RAW?

----------


## ranmasatome

Hey...hows the new 350D compared to the old 300?? i was thinking of getting a 300 just for fun shooting...cos now a days with the 350 up and going the price for the 300D should have dropped right?

----------


## hwchoy

don't go for 300D.

----------


## ranmasatome

why?? heehee...i thought of hacking it then getting better lenses... :Smug:

----------


## Simon

doesn't matter which model. most important is taking that big step forward into DSLR, right choy?  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

> doesn't matter which model. most important is taking that big step forward into DSLR, right choy?


300D hacked maybe can consider lah. but if switching to DSLR will consider 350D, previously 300D was no go at all  :Opps:

----------


## Simon

only if you dont mind the size, its the same size as your G5  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

Wa...lol....i hacking it into a 10D loh....usual software stuff.. so i think only the old models can la...so need a second hand one to play around with.. :Smile: 
Get good lense can liao lah...dont need 350.. :Smile:

----------


## Simon

a hacked 300d is still lack customisation of the 10d. But like you mentioned, a good lens will prolly help you achieve better result then a new body.

----------


## hwchoy

you sure it is as small as the G5? I think the EF mount is already the size of the G5 manz  :Smile: 

remember, my 550EX is already bigger than the G5  :Wink:

----------


## benny

> you sure it is as small as the G5? I think the EF mount is already the size of the G5 manz 
> 
> remember, my 550EX is already bigger than the G5


You go pick it up and tell me if I'm wrong....

Don't forget the EF-S mount with the 10-22 mm, 17-85 mm and 60 mm macro! Tiny! And the 550EX still bigger than the camera.

Perhaps the start of a new love affair?

Cheers,

----------


## wynx

> yah shoot some more. get me a sharp profile of this specimen leh. I don't have one with this colour type. 
> 
> erm shooting in RAW?


Guys, sorry to update. I still don't shoot raw on the 350D, cos, Photoshop CS still doesn't support the RAW Format for 350D. Sianz

----------


## hwchoy

> Guys, sorry to update. I still don't shoot raw on the 350D, cos, Photoshop CS still doesn't support the RAW Format for 350D. Sianz


have you check their update website? anyway I not choosy, JPEG also can  :Smile:  just get your WB right!

----------


## wynx

> have you check their update website? anyway I not choosy, JPEG also can  just get your WB right!


How's this? 

 

Gimme ur email. I email the Hi Res file over

----------


## Wackytpt

> How's this? 
> 
>  
> 
> Gimme ur email. I email the Hi Res file over


Wynx,

Beautiful Picture

----------

